# My Back Yard



## jeffashman (Apr 18, 2021)

Ok, not really my back yard, but a five minute walk from the house. This is where I go to practice my photography.



BackYard03 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



BackYard01 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr



BackYard02 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 19, 2021)

Nice images, lovely looking place, Jeff. The first one looks like it could use a hair more exposure to bring the light up a tad, an easy fix.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 19, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice images, lovely looking place, Jeff. The first one looks like it could use a hair more exposure to bring the light up a tad, an easy fix.


Thank you! I was thinking the same thing after seeing on the forum. It looks like I have a polarization filter on, but I don't. I was trying to capture the shimmering on the water surface. I'll see what I can do with it later today.


----------



## ntz (Apr 21, 2021)

"my backyard" in here is the synonym for a birds shot  .. I want my birds (from your backyard)  !!!


----------



## nokk (Apr 22, 2021)

looks like a great place to shoot wildlife or landscapes.


----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Looks a good environment to make pictures of insects as well as birds.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 22, 2021)

nokk said:


> looks like a great place to shoot wildlife or landscapes.


Thank you! There's a lot of flora and fauna out there, as well as landscape. I'm on the hunt for bobcats, coyotes, and white tail deer, as they are the most elusive. Well, actually, the wild turkeys are the most elusive, but they are out there as well.


----------



## mjcmt (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice area you live in. #2 is really special.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 22, 2021)

Vag7r1 said:


> Looks a good environment to make pictures of insects as well as birds.


And reptiles. The lake shore is a great place to run into a water moccasins, and there are copper heads and rattlers out there as well, so I may invest in a pair of calf boots to help protect myself.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 22, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> Nice area you live in. #2 is really special.


Yes, that's a nice little beaver pond. We actually have a beaver in the area, which amazed me, since I thought they only lived in the far north. We have river otters in the area, and rumor has it an alligator, but after this past winter's freeze, I have to wonder if the alligator survived.


----------



## nokk (Apr 22, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Well, actually, the wild turkeys are the most elusive, but they are out there as well.


really?  that sucks.  it's in almost every liquor store on the east coast.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 22, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice images, lovely looking place, Jeff. The first one looks like it could use a hair more exposure to bring the light up a tad, an easy fix.


Ok, lets see if this made a difference...



BackYard03b by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 22, 2021)

nokk said:


> jeffashman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, actually, the wild turkeys are the most elusive, but they are out there as well.
> ...


Funny! That's the favorite of our company founder, Herb Kelleher, so I try to keep it in the house as well.  Once upon a time, we actually were giving bottles away with the purchase of a $15 ticket... that was a long time ago...


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 22, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice images, lovely looking place, Jeff. The first one looks like it could use a hair more exposure to bring the light up a tad, an easy fix.
> ...



Yes, that did make a difference. Everything looks brighter and much better, even the weeds up front have some brighter color in them now, good job.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 22, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> jeffashman said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



Thanks! Slowly learning LR and PS. [emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

